# Maximum number of highway lanes in your country



## sequoias (Dec 21, 2004)

I am curious about your country's max number of highway lanes total in both directions.

Here in the United States, it's up to 16 lanes for both directions in New Jersey, I think. Correct me if I'm wrong. 

If this is a re-post please let me know.
Thanks!


----------



## jeicow (Jul 18, 2005)

I know that the 401 in Toronto goes up to about 16 lanes too. I heard that's there are sections with up to 20 lanes but I've never seen them. I also thin kthe 427 is 16 lanes too.

I can't speak about Alberta highways, but I know that Montreal, Qubec City, Halifax and Vancouver all have smaller highways (QC, Halifac don't have the population to support large ones, Montreal built there's before the big booms and there's no more room to built, and Vancouver has a thing about supporting small highways that don't go into the downtown core to support transit useage)

I think that the 401 is probably the widest with between 16-20 lanes but anyone can correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## EarlyBird (Oct 2, 2004)

I think the widest in the UK is a section of motorway in Greater Manchester that is (I think) 17 lanes wide, though admittedly it's not a long section. It's a point where two motorways meet and they merge into each other for a while.


----------



## sirhc8 (Feb 11, 2005)

Warringah Freeway in Sydney has 16 lanes at it's widest point, also for a very short section.


----------



## OettingerCroat (May 24, 2005)

LA gets to 20 lanes, and it keeps goin and goin lol


----------



## Be_Happy (Aug 21, 2004)

> I think the widest in the UK is a section of motorway in Greater Manchester that is (I think) 17 lanes wide, though admittedly it's not a long section. It's a point where two motorways meet and they merge into each other for a while.


Glasgow's M8: 18 lanes wide


----------



## EarlyBird (Oct 2, 2004)

Be_Happy said:


> Glasgow's M8: 18 lanes wide


Strange, I only see 16. I've been told by multiple people that the Manchester one is the widest.


----------



## sonysnob (Dec 12, 2004)

I think this image might have been posted here before, but I am not sure.

This is a picture of Highway 401 through Mississauga. This is the widest section of the 401, it has 18 through lanes and several other auxiliary lanes.

Cheers.


----------



## aatbloke (Dec 29, 2004)

EarlyBird said:


> Strange, I only see 16. I've been told by multiple people that the Manchester one is the widest.



If there ever was a pissing contest, EarlyBird would be the first entrant.


----------



## sequoias (Dec 21, 2004)

hmmm interesting, anyone have the widest lanes each country like China, Japan, and many other countries.


----------



## KIWIKAAS (May 13, 2003)

The widest section of motorway in New Zealand is 10 lanes (5-5). A section of an interchange in Auckland with multiple parallel roadways is 11 lanes (3-2-2-4)


----------



## thunder head (Jul 22, 2005)

a 2km section of the Westgate Fwy in Melbourne is 11 lanes total


----------



## edolen1 (Oct 12, 2004)

In Slovenia, the most is 6 lanes (woo!  ), if you don't count interchanges..


----------



## sbarn (Mar 19, 2004)

I don't know whats the widest in the U.S, but I-75 through Atlanta is kinda wide:


----------



## sbarn (Mar 19, 2004)

Here's the continuously widest section of freeway (i think) in the Bay Area, I-80 through the east bay/ Berkeley area:


----------



## Karl McF (Jun 20, 2004)

*The West side highway*

:eek2: Oh My God,
The bay area frereway with 10 lanes of Triffic jams, It look nice and clare.
That is a good one.
Los Angeles has more freeways like that.
   :cheers: :cheers:


----------



## earthJoker (Dec 15, 2004)

8 (4-4) if you don't count intersections.


----------



## SkyView (Mar 6, 2005)

Belgium : 4x3 lanes between 2 Brussels interchanges.


----------



## sequoias (Dec 21, 2004)

sbarn said:


> Here's the continuously widest section of freeway (i think) in the Bay Area, I-80 through the east bay/ Berkeley area:


I have been on that freeway when I lived in the Bay Area, man it is really big freeway with bad traffic jams, lol.


----------



## sbarn (Mar 19, 2004)

^^ yeah the traffic is like that 7 days a week on that stretch of I-80. Kinda like parts of I-5 through Seattle!


----------



## thunder head (Jul 22, 2005)

wow where is that?

Melbourne Australia, widest section is 6x5 lanes.


----------



## LtBk (Jul 27, 2004)

thunder head said:


> wow where is that?
> 
> Melbourne Australia, widest section is 6x5 lanes.


Buenos Aries.


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)

No maximum.


----------



## magestom (Jan 8, 2005)

This is in Sacramento.
14 lanes


----------



## Macca-GC (May 20, 2004)

The Warringah Freeway in Sydney is at 16 lanes for a very short section.

The widest long-distance freeway is the M1 Pacific Motorway between Brisbane and the Gold Coast. 8 (4-4) lanes, 75Km long, 100,000vpd/direction.

The only direct road link between Brisbane and the Gold Coast and one of the largest freight routes in the country as 80% of the Gold Coast's supplies come from Brisbane via this road. Also a part of the Sydney-Brisbane route, the second busiest in the country.


----------



## noRTH1212 (Jan 30, 2005)

but where is the widest road in the world?


----------



## Macca-GC (May 20, 2004)

^Technically it is the Momumental Axis in Brasilia, Brazil. However, it is only a couple of lanes on either side of a massive(75-100m wide) median strip.

I think the 401 has the most lanes.


----------



## Nouvellecosse (Jun 4, 2005)

thunder head said:


> wow where is that?
> 
> Melbourne Australia, widest section is 6x5 lanes.


So Melbourne has a highway that's 30 lanes wide?  I'd like to see some pictures of that.



magestom said:


> This is in Sacramento.
> 14 lanes


Why would Sacremento need a 14 lane highway? I didn't even think it was that big a city.


----------



## Pavlvs (Jan 5, 2005)

4+4.
Between Milano-Como and Bologna-Modena.


----------



## Frungy (Dec 16, 2004)

It definitely isn't in Japan. The most important highway connecting Tokyo with Nagoya is only 4 lanes (2 in each direction) in some places. Most highways within Tokyo proper are also only 4 lanes. There are 8 lane (4 each way) roads in Tokyo, though.

For the widest stretch of railroad tracks, though, I think Tokyo takes the cake. At Nippori station, there are 12 independent tracks all lined up next to each other-
2 for Yamanote Line
2 for Keihin Tohoku Line
2 for Takasaki/Utsunomiya Line
2 for Joban Line
2 for Keisei Line
2 for Tohoku/Joetsu/Hokuriku Shinkansen

You can only see 10 here though.


----------



## DMA Brasil (Feb 4, 2006)

I think that the Castello Branco Motorway with the "marginais" lanes might be one of the widest: it has 16 lanes (3+5/3+5) on each direction for about 30 km until the end of São Paulo´s metro region. There´s also the Marginal Pinheiros Expressway, and the Linha Vermelha Expressway in Rio, close to the Int´l Airport.


----------



## sbarn (Mar 19, 2004)

Nouvellecosse said:


> Why would Sacremento need a 14 lane highway? I didn't even think it was that big a city.


Sacramento's metro exceeds 2 million people and interstate 80 (this section of road) connects the SF Bay Area + Sacramento to Lake Tahoe, a popular tourist destination. Combine that with the fact that the majority of Sacramento's metro population lives NE of the city explains the necessity for such a large freeway. In fact, I've sat in bumper to bumper traffic on this stretch of roadway numerous times.


----------

